# Anyone have this soap cutter?



## SoapyGoats (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone have this soap cutter or one like it?

Thinking of purchasing...

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B074CPLZLZ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## earlene (Jul 20, 2018)

Although I do not have that particular brand, I do have a planer that looks almost the same when that one is turned over for use as a planer.  After about a year of use and cleaning after each use, the wood began to warp, and left gouges in my soaps when I planed them.  

Consider how you will keep it clean and avoid wood warping.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't care for planers in that style, b/c if that blade gets a bit crooked it is very very difficult to get it perfectly even again. I couldn't do it and ended up throwing away the planer. I got a bladeless acrylic one and I like it a lot. But that's the planer portion, not the slicer portion.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jul 21, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I don't care for planers in that style, b/c if that blade gets a bit crooked it is very very difficult to get it perfectly even again. I couldn't do it and ended up throwing away the planer. I got a bladeless acrylic one and I like it a lot. But that's the planer portion, not the slicer portion.


Do you have a picture?


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is a link to one that looks a lot like the acrylic planer/beveler one I bought a year or two ago from another vendor:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/251970832/blade-less-acrylic-soap-beveler-no-more

It think it's probably pretty similar to the one dixiedragon has, as they all are pretty much alike with a few variations.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 22, 2018)

Using it as a soap cutter you won’t get perfect cuts on a mitre box. The blades move and cut concave or convex slopes to the soap and the cuts are not straight either. They are better than a knife but no where near as good as a wire cutter.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bud cutter, best purchase made !


----------



## lucycat (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a single wire cutter that I purchased from Soapies Supplies (don't think they still exist) about 15 year ago.   Mine has a Handle and knobs to tighten the wire string to cut soap.   That makes it easy to keep the tension on the wire tight.   I wouldn't want that loose guitar string wire that is in the picture.   Also, where I place the soap log is a flat wood piece longer than my log.  That helps keep my soap log in place.  The photo looks like the place for the log is too short for most logs.   I would be concerned that it would be hard to keep it aligned for cutting.

I really like my cutter.  I assumed that I would move up to the big boy cutters with multiple wires but never did.  I really like the flexibility of changing the width of my bars as needed.  That way a log that weighs less can still be cut with a comparable weight of other bars.   

So, yes, I like this type of cutter but I think this one is missing some important points, the cutting handle being the biggest.  I would continue looking or look for directions for making them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't use a planer and use a potato peeler to bevel.  I had a cutter that was like the one on the posted item. Could still never get a straight cut.  Not consistent enough to have at least close weight bars.  I have a Bud Cutter - the metal multi and the single wooden cutter.  Best purchases I've made and close second are Nurture Silicone Molds.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 23, 2018)

SoapyGoats said:


> Do you have a picture?


Mine looks like the link Earlene posted. mine was from Soapies Supplies which is no longer in business.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 24, 2018)

lucycat said:


> I really like my cutter.  I assumed that I would move up to the big boy cutters with multiple wires but never did.  I really like the flexibility of changing the width of my bars as needed.  That way a log that weighs less can still be cut with a comparable weight of other bars.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 27, 2018)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/592415078/acrylic-soap-planerbeveler?ref=shop_home_active_1

There is this one too but it isn’t as wide as the one Year Arlene listed. It’s the same as the one that used to be available from Soap Resource.


----------

